# Really quick k2 www rocker rome 390 review



## $Lindz$ (Feb 18, 2009)

I love that you haven't done any jibs or rails with the board but you're already recommending it. That's how that bullshit board got so popular in the first place...



It is a floppy, flacid, wet noodle of a board that has no pop and makes park rat kids have no style on presses.

But yeah, its awesome I totally recommend it!


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2010)

$Lindz$ said:


> I love that you haven't done any jibs or rails with the board but you're already recommending it. That's how that bullshit board got so popular in the first place...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I compared it to a del rey which isnt quite the floppy noodle that your saying the k2 is, I also said I would update once I've put it on a box. The k2 www rocker is a fun board to just ride around on, one of the more fun boards I have ridden. Take it for what its worth.


----------



## SnowBrdScotty (Apr 4, 2009)

$Lindz$ said:


> I love that you haven't done any jibs or rails with the board but you're already recommending it. That's how that bullshit board got so popular in the first place...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and whats your weight?


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)

I had it on the boxes today I like it. I like how fluid this board feels. Everything is loose and very controlled. It is just right for everything I want to do(fuck around) I know my next board will be the step up in this series for sure.


----------



## $Lindz$ (Feb 18, 2009)

SnowBrdScotty said:


> and whats your weight?


175 lbs.

K2 suggests that with their "jib tip" or whatever you can/should downsize a few cm's even. So, I'm comparing this 152 to what I ride, my Stepchild Jibstick 153. :dunno:

I'm not about to buy into any "you should have been riding a xxx size instead for your weight" BS, because I am comparing it to the size board I jib with. I'm not gonna jib with a 158 or some wild shit because a piece of paper says so.



Also, I am glad for Kitten Mittens that he's happy with his board choice, that's all that matters. Just saying... for me, this board was a bag of dicks.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)

$Lindz$ said:


> 175 lbs.
> 
> K2 suggests that with their "jib tip" or whatever you can/should downsize a few cm's even. So, I'm comparing this 152 to what I ride, my Stepchild Jibstick 153. :dunno:
> 
> ...


I also looked at the jibstick, but settled on this one. Glad you like your board :thumbsup:


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

$Lindz$ said:


> I love that you haven't done any jibs or rails with the board but you're already recommending it. That's how that bullshit board got so popular in the first place...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LoL. Talk about being harsh 

Maybe somebody wants a park board without ever going on a box? :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)

Leo said:


> LoL. Talk about being harsh
> 
> Maybe somebody wants a park board without ever going on a box? :dunno:


It was on the boxes... Read the update homie.


----------



## SnowBrdScotty (Apr 4, 2009)

$Lindz$ said:


> 175 lbs.
> 
> K2 suggests that with their "jib tip" or whatever you can/should downsize a few cm's even. So, I'm comparing this 152 to what I ride, my Stepchild Jibstick 153. :dunno:
> 
> ...


you weight 175 now wonder. you can't compare board just cause its a "JIBSTICK" the flex isn't the same. just as if i got myself a stepchild and it's way too stiff for me for my like cause i way way less than you.


----------



## SnowBrdScotty (Apr 4, 2009)

$Lindz$ said:


> I love that you haven't done any jibs or rails with the board but you're already recommending it. That's how that bullshit board got so popular in the first place...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you don't even really need to ride a noodle stick to say it isn't for the park. 

flexible board = better for park
stiff board = better for pow

after that its preference on how much flex you like it to be.

not to mention the price makes it even a better park board. go ahead spend $400 on a park board.


----------



## $Lindz$ (Feb 18, 2009)

SnowBrdScotty said:


> you weight 175 now wonder. you can't compare board just cause its a "JIBSTICK" the flex isn't the same. just as if i got myself a stepchild and it's way too stiff for me for my like cause i way way less than you.


Yeah and my point is that there is no way that I'd actually jib with a 158 or something "proper" for my weight.

How do you not get THAT? 

From K2's website: 
"K2's JIB TIP design integrates a longer effective edge with shorter nose and tail, allowing you to drop down 5cm in board size without losing the stability of a longer board. Perfecting jibs, butters, flips and spins has never been easier!"


So you're saying I should size UP? C'mon....


----------



## $Lindz$ (Feb 18, 2009)

SnowBrdScotty said:


> you don't even really need to ride a noodle stick to say it isn't for the park.
> 
> flexible board = better for park
> stiff board = better for pow
> ...


I don't get your post. Like... what are you arguing? Do you ride in pow a lot? You think that's what stiff boards are for? :dunno: I don't even know what to say to that, other than I don't like riding stiff boards in pow at all.

Also, just want to say that every board is rider preference, so I understand everyone is different. I am just offering some of my experience with the WWW, if you'd rather have it in another thread, I will just start one. This is Kitten's review thread.


----------



## SnowBrdScotty (Apr 4, 2009)

$Lindz$ said:


> Yeah and my point is that there is no way that I'd actually jib with a 158 or something "proper" for my weight.
> 
> How do you not get THAT?
> 
> ...


why can't you jib like a 153ish or around there? how did you get that i said you should size up? sizing up ain't going to make the board less fleixble. more stable most likely.


----------



## SnowBrdScotty (Apr 4, 2009)

$Lindz$ said:


> I don't get your post. Like... what are you arguing? Do you ride in pow a lot? You think that's what stiff boards are for? :dunno: I don't even know what to say to that, other than I don't like riding stiff boards in pow at all.
> 
> Also, just want to say that every board is rider preference, so I understand everyone is different. I am just offering some of my experience with the WWW, if you'd rather have it in another thread, I will just start one. This is Kitten's review thread.


maybe i should of put mid but mid would go both ways.... i put "stiffer" that can range from mid to upper :dunno:


i've already seen one of your other post and already know how you feel but wth. everyone knows the board is a noodle and you act like your all surprise about it. and no its not why it became popular board for jibbing cause of some bs review. what i meant to say was soft boards are pretty much certified for jibbing. just cause it didn't suit your 175 pound ass doesn't mean you can go around saying it suck.


----------



## $Lindz$ (Feb 18, 2009)

SnowBrdScotty said:


> why can't you jib like a 152ish or around there? how did you get that i said you should size up?




I _was_ comparing a 152 WWW to my 153 Jibstick. And in that comparison, I felt like the WWW was going to fold in half on every landing, every boardslide, every press, etc. I would do a nose press on a flat bar and almost front flip off the damn thing because the board was such a noodle. AND it has 0 pop; it would just kinda sputter off the end of a rail where my jibstick would actually pop and give you some time to spin, etc.

Then I think of all the park rats out there who have no style when doing their "butters" or whatever and I know why... these noodle boards just ask you to lift one foot slightly to "press" on a box or rail. It takes no balance and leaning and tweaking to hold a "press" like it would on a stiffer board. This might feel playful and fun but just coming from someone who could care less about how many 360 butters you can fit into 1 box, I would rather see someone crank out a real committed nose press (spins on or off optional) anhing over the nose of the board and flexing it out for as long as possible. You can't do something like that on the WWW because all you do it lift your foot. If you try to crank out a big lean, the board won't support you. THAT's my problem with this board and why I think its making these kids have a severe lack of style.


Basically: just because 2 companies make "jib" boards, doesn't mean that they are even close to the same flex. Honestly on a scale of 1-10 I would put the Jibstick at a 4.5 and the WWW at a 1.5.


----------



## SnowBrdScotty (Apr 4, 2009)

$Lindz$ said:


> I _was_ comparing a 152 WWW to my 153 Jibstick. And in that comparison, I felt like the WWW was going to fold in half on every landing, every boardslide, every press, etc. I would do a nose press on a flat bar and almost front flip off the damn thing because the board was such a noodle. AND it has 0 pop; it would just kinda sputter off the end of a rail where my jibstick would actually pop and give you some time to spin, etc.
> 
> Then I think of all the park rats out there who have no style when doing their "butters" or whatever and I know why... these noodle boards just ask you to lift one foot slightly to "press" on a box or rail. It takes no balance and leaning and tweaking to hold a "press" like it would on a stiffer board. This might feel playful and fun but just coming from someone who could care less about how many 360 butters you can fit into 1 box, I would rather see someone crank out a real committed nose press (spins on or off optional) anhing over the nose of the board and flexing it out for as long as possible. You can't do something like that on the WWW because all you do it lift your foot. If you try to crank out a big lean, the board won't support you. THAT's my problem with this board and why I think its making these kids have a severe lack of style.
> 
> ...


 i don't know about all that... is a matter of opinion and we know everyone rides different. 360 on and off a box or rail is retarded..i get what your saying. and thats when i know that guy didn't come from skateboard background. it should be a damn prerequisite :laugh:

the board doesn't support YOU! 175lbs! get it yet? and its YOUR problem and so it doesn't mean it's will be everyone else...unless everyone on earth weights the same and board like you.


----------



## $Lindz$ (Feb 18, 2009)

I agree with everything skateboarding background usually promotes better style, etc. 

But a 152 jib board you are supposed to downsize 5cm as per the company's recommendation should support someone my size. I would agree with that if I was talking about a 147...


----------



## SnowBrdScotty (Apr 4, 2009)

$Lindz$ said:


> I agree with everything skateboarding background usually promotes better style, etc.
> 
> But a 152 jib board you are supposed to downsize 5cm as per the company's recommendation should support someone my size. I would agree with that if I was talking about a 147...


i would stick to the stepchild that you like. the k2 was not made for you. have you tried the horrorscope?


----------



## $Lindz$ (Feb 18, 2009)

My friend's Horrorscope has too small sized bindings on it to just swap for a couple runs. But when we compared the 3, the Horrorscope was definitely between the WWW and the Jibstick in terms of flex. I'd be interested to try it out one day.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

The horroscope sounds interesting for sure. I would really like to try the jibpan and parkstar.


----------



## SnowBrdScotty (Apr 4, 2009)

$Lindz$ said:


> My friend's Horrorscope has too small sized bindings on it to just swap for a couple runs. But when we compared the 3, the Horrorscope was definitely between the WWW and the Jibstick in terms of flex. I'd be interested to try it out one day.


yrs help too but that's good info jibbers would like to know. :thumbsup:


----------



## SnowBrdScotty (Apr 4, 2009)

K1tt3n5 said:


> The horroscope sounds interesting for sure. I would really like to try the jibpan and parkstar.


yah i'd love to try those board out too myself. there should be a list from a 3 flex to a 5 from all brand and we can eliminate the board that out of the range. this would be awesome but im dreamin


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

K1tt3n5 said:


> About me 5 foot 9 145ish pounds
> The good K2 152 WWW rocker rome 390 s/m K2 t1 8.5
> Stance width 22" 18, -15
> 
> ...


what size board did you get?


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

Ritz said:


> what size board did you get?


152. It also says it in the beginning.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

K1tt3n5 said:


> 152. It also says it in the beginning.


yeah didn't notice at the beginning.. hey im actually about the same height and weight (5'8, 145lbs, but 10.5 boot).. should I go with the 152 like you did? Does it feel little too long or no? I was thinking about 148 vs 152. Thanks


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

Ritz said:


> yeah didn't notice at the beginning.. hey im actually about the same height and weight (5'8, 145lbs, but 10.5 boot).. should I go with the 152 like you did? Does it feel little too long or no? I was thinking about 148 vs 152. Thanks


Not at all its easy to whip around.


----------

